# 22 days old with pimples like infections on beak



## vshal90 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pls help me, this baby is 22 days old, it does not eat seed even by hand feed which i think is due to bubbles on its beak, i found some pigeon were hitting it and i cleaned the pimples with diluted dettol, but it is not eating seed, and i am worried because the pimples on its beak are not allowing to eat, but it drank water when i fed it, please help me with this??? This pigeon i found in balcony, it moves its wings, walks but it is not eating...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He might still be a bit young to know how to eat on his own. You will have to hand feed him either formula or seeds. Feeding formula, if you know how, is much faster rahter than feeding seeds a few at a time.
The pics are not very clear but my guess is he has pigeon pox. You can apply colloid silver or tea trea oil on the lesions. Colloid silver is a better option as you don't have to worry getting it into the eyes. The lesions should dry out in a couple of weeks, mostly three. In the meantime keep him warm and away from other birds as it is contagious.

Reti


----------



## vshal90 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for advice, i will do it, i am very new to all this could you please help me regarding formula feeding, and also only the beak is infected, but after i tried feeding it aftersome time i saw little blood come on the bubble, so please help me reg this.. and again thanks a lot


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi vshal90, thanks for helping this little guy out. I agree with Reti that colloidal silver would be a better chioce than tea tree oil, it looks like pigeon pox to me as well. Here a previous post I made that has a good deal of information on feeding a young bird like this, I hope it helps.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522672&postcount=2

Good luck with this little guy,

Karyn


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

vshal90 said:


> Thanks a lot for advice, i will do it, i am very new to all this could you please help me regarding formula feeding, and also only the beak is infected, but after i tried feeding it aftersome time i saw little blood come on the bubble, so please help me reg this.. and again thanks a lot



Where are you located?
You could find baby bird formula in the pet stores, the instructions on feeding are labeled on the box. You will also need a hand feeding syringe which they also sell in the pet store.
The lesions can bleed a bit from trauma.
Can you look into his mouth see if he has any lesions in there too? If he has any white stuff in his mouth he could also have an additional infection like canker, hope that is not the case.

Reti


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, very important to check his mouth also. 

If you see any white or yellow growths or spots...or stuff which looks like phlegm....as Reti says, then she/he also has canker.... and will need Metronidazole, Ronidazole, or Spartrix medicine. The first one is often available at aquarium supply stores, as it is a fish medication also.

Thanks for helping, thanks for caring ! A Pigeon can often be seen through a pox infection successfully.... as long as he/she is fed and hydrated and kept in a warm and quiet place. Canker is pretty easy to treat, as well.


----------



## vshal90 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone, i gave it over to a veterinary expert who already has lots of birds, he will take care of it... again thanks a lot


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad to know he will have the best care.

Reti


----------

